# General > Technical Support >  Firefox browser won't open

## 2little2late

Having recently moved house and had to wait for my internet to be up and running again, I now find that Firefox won't open. Each time I duoble click the icon nothing happens. Have no problem opening I.E though, but prefer firefox.

Quite a few problems since my p.c. had a health check. Wish I hadn't bothered with the health check now. If anyone knows of anyone who will do a health check at a reasonable price, please let me know.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Have you tried restarting the pc?

If not, either restart it or press Alt / Ctrl / Del and terminate any Firefox process.  Then try to open it again.

----------


## octane

Click Start-All programs then look for Mozilla Firefox, hover the cursor over it there should be an icon saying Mozilla Firefox (safe mode) you can then reset the browser to default settings. Clicking the safe mode link will tell you more about this.

Safe Mode


If this doesnt work then just reinstall firefox as stated below and following the link to the download.

Just reinstall it so click... start-control panel-add/remove programs and once the list appears scoll down to mozilla firefox uninstall it. Once this is done you may have to restart the computer if prompted. Either way once its removed just click this link and re-install mozilla. If you have a lot of bookmarks it would be a good idea to save them.


*Download Firefox - Free* _2.0.0.1 for Windows, English (5.7MB)_

----------


## blueivy

> Just reinstall it so click... start-control panel-add/remove programs and once the list appears scoll down to mozilla firefox uninstall it. Once this is done you may have to restart the computer if prompted. Either way once its removed just click this link and re-install mozilla. If you have a lot of bookmarks it would be a good idea to save them.


I'd echo exactly what Octane has said, however if you reinstall and it's still causing problem you may want to remove all of the Firefox personal data files (which don't get deleted when you uninstall).

These can be found at:

C:\Documents and Settings\*<your name>*\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles

In that directory you should see an odd named (or several odd named) folders. If only you use Firefox just delete all of these folders. However bear in mind that these folders contain all your settings, bookmarks, history - everything. So once these are deleted it's all gone.

You can back up your Firefox settings with MozBackup which is very good. The problem may be that the settings are corrupt though so backing them up won't help!

----------


## 2little2late

> Click Start-All programs then look for Mozilla Firefox, hover the cursor over it there should be an icon saying Mozilla Firefox (safe mode) you can then reset the browser to default settings. Clicking the safe mode link will tell you more about this.
> 
> Safe Mode
> 
> 
> If this doesnt work then just reinstall firefox as stated below and following the link to the download.
> 
> Just reinstall it so click... start-control panel-add/remove programs and once the list appears scoll down to mozilla firefox uninstall it. Once this is done you may have to restart the computer if prompted. Either way once its removed just click this link and re-install mozilla. If you have a lot of bookmarks it would be a good idea to save them.
> 
> ...


SORTED. Many thanks.

----------

